# When do we get the $200 bonus?



## TheNittanyMan (Aug 5, 2021)

Is it tomorrow's paycheck or the paycheck after that?

And does anybody know the number where I can contact target human resources


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 5, 2021)

I think stores are on different payroll cycles, depending what district you're in.  I was told it'd be later in the month, not tomorrow's.


----------



## BrandonRM303 (Aug 5, 2021)

August 13th if your last paycheck was July 30th, August 20th if your last paycheck is this Friday the 6th.


----------



## a1flow (Aug 5, 2021)

We get paid on Aug. 13 and no bonus included, so probably will show on the 20th


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 5, 2021)

^^ ? How do you know this? You can't even see your paystub for the 8/13 check yet.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2021)

Another $200 bonus for team members
					

I guess on demand does get it. [Picture Deleted}




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2021)

TheNittanyMan said:


> Is it tomorrow's paycheck or the paycheck after that?
> 
> And does anybody know the number where I can contact target human resources





800-394-1885


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2021)

TheNittanyMan said:


> Is it tomorrow's paycheck or the paycheck after that?
> 
> And does anybody know the number where I can contact target human resources


Maybe around the 25th.


----------



## timelord78 (Aug 13, 2021)

It was in today’s check


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 14, 2021)

Next week for the east coast.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Aug 18, 2021)

I can confirm the 200$ bonus is in this Friday’s check!


----------



## Targetking (Aug 18, 2021)

whatbonus?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 19, 2021)

Targetking said:


> whatbonus?




Really working hard not to be snarky here...
It's not easy.
There is a link, in the middle of this thread posted by @Hardlinesmaster, that goes to another thread, that answers your question.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 21, 2021)

Targetking said:


> whatbonus?



Maybe you should try *reading* the board. There is even a *search* feature!


----------



## Targetking (Aug 21, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Maybe you should try *reading* the board. There is even a *search* feature!


i found it 4 day s ago doing that thanks


----------

